# Brand new to the hobby and getting ready to break ground...



## Chatta_Brian (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Afternoon!

I will try and be brief:

I have a 4x8 layout and table built complete with foam, etc. I have watched a DVD so I have a basic understanding of what I am trying to accomplish. I do, however, have a question regarding structures.

It is as follows:

I have a Walthers Blast Furnace along with another Walthers Electric Furnace. Do I build these structures first and THEN paint them, or do I paint them and THEN put them together? 

Any guidance/help would be much appreciated. I intend to watch several Youtube videos (and then practice) on airbrushing and weathering first, as I wish for this to appear as realistic as possible.

Thank you!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Chatta_Brian said:


> I have a Walthers Blast Furnace along with another Walthers Electric Furnace. Do I build these structures first and THEN paint them, or do I paint them and THEN put them together?


I usually build structures first and then paint them. It prevents sloppy gluey messes when the glue dissolves the painted plastic.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pros and cons to either method. Paint along glue edges can diminish glue bond strength. Then again, painted unassemble parts often yields a more professional look.

If any buildings have windows, you might consider painting the inside a dark color to "hide" the non-finished interior.

Consider delving into a "weathering look" after base paint, using pastel chalks, etc.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Pros and cons to either method. Paint along glue edges can diminish glue bond strength. Then again, painted unassemble parts often yields a more professional look.
> 
> If any buildings have windows, you might consider painting the inside a dark color to "hide" the non-finished interior.
> 
> ...


I second this.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Third...:thumbsup:

You'll find what makes you comfortable as you go along...then seal it all with a coat of Testor's Dulcote...


----------

